# about time



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Had a great night tonight...Went to a stand tonight at about 5pm havnt sat in it yet this year about 7 30 had 8does come in and shot one using one of my gun tags then 2min later had a 4x3 comee in and shot that using my bow tag i alaways have had bad shot placement in the past but tonight 1 was a lung and the other was a heart so im pretty happy that it all worked out it was my first buck with a bow....take a new person hunting...thanks Nodak

BigHunter


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Congrats on your first buck bow kill...Do you have any pic's for us...I dont know If I can hold out for 20 more days in IA...I may have to slip across in to MO...Thay open up on the 15th...You ND guys are killen me...Congrats again...


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

congrats put some pics on the gallery.


----------

